# What does it mean when Riley chomps teeth together



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Forgive this- I didn't know if it should go in health or behavior...And, I don't know exactly how to explain this behavior.

I think it happens when Riley is nervous, scared, happy or excited. She makes this noise with her mouth- by closing her teeth together quickly. Like a set of those wind-up toy teeth that chomp together over and over very quickly....

Please if someone could explain to me what this is it may help me understand and work with Riley better. 

We had ANOTHER fight Sunday and I got bit on the boob! My DS got bit on the arm. It was the Boston Terrier again. So, I feel like I am not making good progress with her even though she is getting along ok with everyone else. UGH. I feel like I am failing her.

Please advise....


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I dont know about the aggression side of it, but Lucy does it whenever she wants something or gets excited. She's done it since the day I got her and i think its the funniest thing. I'll ask her if she wants to go for a walk and she'll just start chomping away. I guess it's another way for dogs to talk besides barking. I love the chomp... its great.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I googled it - here's what I found

"This behavior is known as a stereotypical behavior. Sometimes, it is caused by ear infection, or boredom, or obsessive compulsive disorder, but it can also be a form of canine epilepsy. You may want to read this article to see if the behavior and profile fit your dog:
http://www.canine-epilepsy.net/flybite/flybite.html "

"If you are referring to air snapping (snapping into the air when excited), this behavior is not unusual for German Shepherd Dogs. Try redirecting this behavior by telling your dog to get her toy. Most German Shepherd Dogs love something in their mouths, especially when they are excited."


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Interesting article. 

Marshall does do the air snapping thing when he gets excited. I've always wondered if other dogs did that too...lol

He usually only does it once and then that's it...and it's only when he's really excited. It's actually kinda funny...


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

The teeth chattering is an excitability thing. I've heard that it's a common trait in Malinois, but I've only seen my girl do it once or twice.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If you are describing teeth chattering then it's a normal behavior in canines.

My guys do it sometimes when they are waiting for dinner (excited). I've seen males do it when they smell a female in heat (again, excited).


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

OK thanks all. Riley does it ALL the time. Like when I first get home, feeding time, playing, getting ready to go somewhere, etc. And, last night I brought home 2 puppies that some person dumped. Riley did it to them and they were so scared they began to yelp!

I did not leave her alone with them, but I DO NOT think she would hurt them- she just sniffed and rolled them over to get a better sniff!


----------



## Linny.G (Dec 13, 2014)

My GSD Max did a lot of this 'Chomping' when we got him from rescue. I've has GSD's all my life but never had a dog do this before. When i asked my vet he was unsure, but the behaviourist that i consulted suggested it could be linked to stress. 18 months on Max rarely does it now so i guess it was due to stress; new home, new family, new surroundings especially after being in rescue kennels for over a year.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes. My little Cyra did it when she got too excited for the toy. Watch a cat when it is stalking. it does the same thing. "chattering"


----------

